# Kräuterkunde - Levelguide



## Thesahne (26. November 2008)

Grüße an alle^^ ich versuche hier einen kleinen Levelguide für alle angehenden Kräuterkundigen zu erstellen... mit den Sachen die ich hier poste hab ich es geschafft in 2 Tagen (an denen ich ca 5-6 Stunden gespielt hab) auf 375 zu kommen... Der benötigte Skill für die Kräuter steht unten.
Alsoo...^^


Der Anfang ist gut zu machen im Wald von Elwynn... am Anfang am besten in richtung Süden gehen bis kurz unter Goldhain und langsam im Zickzack Muster in Richtung Osten laufen... Gute Farmstellen sind hierbei auch z.b. leicht östlich vom Anlegeplatz... da gibt es sehr oft Erdwurzeln. *Nicht vergessen seine Kräuterkundefertigkeiten in Sturmwind auszubauen!*

Sobald man *Skill 75* erreicht hat sollte man dann nach Westfall gehen... der Abschnitt hier dauert sehr lange... aber am einfachsten ist es nach Westen ans Wasser zu gehen und Würgetang zu suchen... einmal die Küste lang und man sollte so 5-10 Stellen gefunden haben. Dann ein paar mal die Mitte und den Süden von Westfall nach Maguskönigskraut, Wilddornrosen und Beulengras suchen (meistens an Bäumen oder Büschen zu finden).Ab *Kräuterkunde Skill 100* kann man dann seinen Beruf ausbauen gehen... 

Um in die nächsten Gebiete zu gehen sollte man aber einen *Skill von 125* haben.
Danach geht es weiter ins Sumpfland... Hier findet man sehr oft in den Marschen im Nordwesten Königsblut, Lebenswurz und Würgetang. Am Anfang am besten erst im Wasser nach Würgetang suchen da es sonst später nicht mehr so viel Erfahrung bringt. Immer die Augen nach Königsblut und Lebenswurz offen halten!

Ab einem *Skill von 175* sollte man dann ins Schlingendorntal gehen und dort gezielt nach Blassblatt, Golddorn und Kadghars Schnurrbart suchen. Ab und zu findet man auch lila Lotus in einigen Gegenden.

Ab *Skill 235* Kann man dann schon ins hinterland gehen und Sonnenkraut sammeln... ein paar Geisterpilze in den Höhlen helfen auch weiter. Wenn man eine Zeit lang nichts findet einfach in den Un'goro Krater fliegen,denn dort findet man im Südwesten unmengen an Kräutern.Mit Skill 275 ca ist es auch gut in den Pestländern zu farmen.

Das wars erstmal... So sollte man bis Skill 300 kommen, dr rest bis 375 folgt seehr bald...^^ Und etwas später folgt der Rest^^
Hoffe dass der Thread hier jemandem hilft^^


----------



## Jinthora (15. Dezember 2008)

Joa, wobei 100-150 auch sehr lange dauert... da bin ich grad und konnte im ganzen eschental grade mal 10 kräuter finden >.>

Ach und würgetang mit 75? Das geht imho nicht


----------



## Kelvarmellon (15. Dezember 2008)

Jinthora schrieb:


> Joa, wobei 100-150 auch sehr lange dauert... da bin ich grad und konnte im ganzen eschental grade mal 10 kräuter finden >.>
> 
> Ach und würgetang mit 75? Das geht imho nicht




ab in den Dämmerwald da findest du nee Menge und dann in die Schlinge


----------



## Jinthora (16. Dezember 2008)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> ab in den Dämmerwald da findest du nee Menge und dann in die Schlinge



Jep bin mittleweile bei 225...bin froh wenn ich endlich in die outlands kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (17. Dezember 2008)

für alle die es gern genauer haben: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...70654&sid=3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## einself!!!111 (1. Juni 2009)

hi 

ich habe eine frage bezüglich kräuterkundesammeln und cartographer + cartographer_routes
habe mir diese addons geholt und dachte wenn ich nun irgendeine pflanze einsammle das cartographer diese pflanze einspeichert und als minisymbol auf der weltkarte und auf der minimap anzeigt. doch fehlanzeige ich sammle und sammle aber nie wird es abgespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  fehlt mir noch ein kleines modul damit diese abgespeichert werden?


----------



## einself!!!111 (2. Juni 2009)

kann mir niemand helfen?

ich benötige dringend hilfe :-(


----------



## Frozzi (5. Juni 2009)

cartographer speichert farmorte?? wusste ich nicht ,aber

versuchs mal mit gather der speichert die sachen auf jeden fall


----------



## Taksoa (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub auch eher das er Gatherer meinte xD

So long...Takki


----------



## einself!!!111 (6. Juni 2009)

ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke euch 2en


----------

